# problems retrofitting rns510



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello All, I have a 2007 Touareg 1 which came without navigation. I just purchased a RNS 510. BTW..Sweet unit!







Anyhow, I had onw of the technicians at my dealership hook it up. I have done some homework using the forums on vwnavi as refrence. So, I knew I had to by the Can-Bus interface 1.6-2.0. I purchased the interface but when it was plugged up the Rns510 would not power on. When the Rns510 was directly plugged to the Touareg with out canbus interface, I can manually turn on/off, but it does not communicate with the vehicle. No steering wheel controls, no mfd, and no voice guided directions.







I guess my question is, can some body help. Is there anybody out there that has had success retro fitting a rns510 into a non-navi T1.


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 ([email protected])*

If you had a dealer tech install it shouldn't they have checked to make sure it worked


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 (Calinada)*

I did have the tech test both the navi unit, and the can-bus interface in which both work according to the tech. But when connected they did not in fact work, (did not provide power to the navi unit) I even sent the can-bus interface back to the maker kufatec for testing. They sent me an email saying it was not defective. So I am wondering it it's just not possible to retrofit this into a touareg that did not originally come with navi.....


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:27 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 ([email protected])*

There are some folks at vwnavi.com who have upgraded to the RNS510. Try going to http://vwnavi.com/forums/ and check the RNS510 forums.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I even sent the can-bus interface back to the maker kufatec for testing. They sent me an email saying it was not defective. 

Or their canbus interface just plain doesn't work. I do not recall anyone here who has made the switch.


----------



## FrankS (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 (Calinada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calinada* »_If you had a dealer tech install it shouldn't they have checked to make sure it worked... 

It’s probably because he is the dealer himself?

Anyhow, several folks over in Germany have retro-fitted the RNS510 to a CAN-BUS 1.6 Touareg, you can post in http://www.touareg-freunde.de (let translate.google.com translate it for you if you like), I’m sure someone can help.
Regards
Frank


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 (Hammerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hammerdog* »_There are some folks at vwnavi.com who have upgraded to the RNS510. Try going to http://vwnavi.com/forums/ and check the RNS510 forums.

Ya, I used those forums for alot of my research. The guys were not very useful answering my post for some reason. So I thought I would try here since these forums are alot more active.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 (FrankS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankS* »_
It’s probably because he is the dealer himself?

Anyhow, several folks over in Germany have retro-fitted the RNS510 to a CAN-BUS 1.6 Touareg, you can post in http://www.touareg-freunde.de (let translate.google.com translate it for you if you like), I’m sure someone can help.
Regards
Frank


Yes, I work in sales at a VW dealership in Houston. No I am not the dealer..







Lucky for me that I have VW techs that can work on my Touareg for me, but this one is proving to be a real challenge.







I have used this forum, vwnavi.com and also spoke with scott from mfd3.com with no luck figuring this out.
The german forums that you recommended, do you know off hand if any have had successful retrofits with touaregs that came originally with out navi?


----------



## EdLogix (May 12, 2006)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 ([email protected])*

The 2007 with the 3.6L should have the CAN 2.0, I believe that only the 3.2L was using the 1.6
Did you indicate to the CAN Gateway (with the Vag-Com) the presence of the NAV?
Are you able to enter the RNS-510 into diagnose mode with the Vag Com?


----------



## nogood911 (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 ([email protected])*

What about trying it with the adaptor but use a jumper "past" it (directly to the unit) to supply it power and ground.
for your post if seems like the the adaptor will not supply power and/or ground to the unit( have you tested the adaptor output?)


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes, I work in sales at a VW dealership in Houston. No I am not the dealer..







Lucky for me that I have VW techs that can work on my Touareg for me, but this one is proving to be a real challenge.







I have used this forum, vwnavi.com and also spoke with scott from mfd3.com with no luck figuring this out.
The german forums that you recommended, do you know off hand if any have had successful retrofits with touaregs that came originally with out navi?


Watching.... Has the conversion from CAN-BUS 1.6 to 2.0 been completed? Would love to upgrade to the RNS510 using the Kufatec kit...


----------



## Gorkem (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 ([email protected])*

Stephen- Let me tell you about my experience with the RNS510 and the Kufatec adapter. At least it might give some idea.
I live in Turkey and my Touareg is a 2005 3.2l V6. It originally came with the CD Radio unit without any Nav. I recently purchased a RNS510 and installed it using Kufatec's CANBus 1.6 to 2.0 converter, since my car is definitely 1.6. From my research, I understand that starting from some time in 2007, Touaregs started to get CANBus 2.0. If your car is indeed one of those, it should be a simple plug-n-play operation.
In my case, I did not do any Vagcom coding. Well, it would not work anyway for RNS510, since being designed for CANBus 2.0, you can not "reach" it via Vagcom. The car simply does not see it. For experimental purposes, first I connected RNS510 without using Kufatec's adapter. I was able to use it, but it did not communicate with the car (ignition, ligths on/off, volume up down from steering wheel). When I connected Kufatec's harness in between the car's original wiring and RNS510, I got almost perfect integration. The thumb button for skipping tracks does not work, but I even see the name of the songs on the color display.
May I suggest that you check whether the connector at the RNS510 side plugs in tightly? Sometimes it seems that it is seated but in fact it is not.
Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

I know someon who's done this using the kufatec adapter and it works


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 (Gorkem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gorkem* »_Stephen- Let me tell you about my experience with the RNS510 and the Kufatec adapter. At least it might give some idea.
I live in Turkey and my Touareg is a 2005 3.2l V6. It originally came with the CD Radio unit without any Nav. I recently purchased a RNS510 and installed it using Kufatec's CANBus 1.6 to 2.0 converter, since my car is definitely 1.6. From my research, I understand that starting from some time in 2007, Touaregs started to get CANBus 2.0. If your car is indeed one of those, it should be a simple plug-n-play operation.
In my case, I did not do any Vagcom coding. Well, it would not work anyway for RNS510, since being designed for CANBus 2.0, you can not "reach" it via Vagcom. The car simply does not see it. For experimental purposes, first I connected RNS510 without using Kufatec's adapter. I was able to use it, but it did not communicate with the car (ignition, ligths on/off, volume up down from steering wheel). When I connected Kufatec's harness in between the car's original wiring and RNS510, I got almost perfect integration. The thumb button for skipping tracks does not work, but I even see the name of the songs on the color display.
May I suggest that you check whether the connector at the RNS510 side plugs in tightly? Sometimes it seems that it is seated but in fact it is not.
Let me know if you have other questions.

Does the thumb button not work up or down?


----------



## Gorkem (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 (Code3VW)*

No, the thumb button does not work, unfortunately. Just the volume up-down buttons. I have to use the arrows on RNS510 to change tracks or to tune the radio.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: problems retrofitting rns510 (Gorkem)*

Stephen,
You might also install it in a Can 2.0 Touareg you have on the lot and look at the coding to see if perhaps there is something out of sync. If it works flawlessly as programed in an 2008 Touareg perhaps try different coding to have it look for Bluetooth and such...perhaps the more it is searching for it will find the Kuftec module and start to communicate properly.
I've noticed on my Audi A8 and RNS-E install if I change the coding I get all sorts of different scenarios...power off with ignition, power stays on with ignition...so perhaps playing with it on a 2008 model and changing coding might help resolve...next issue try and determine the different coding...perhaps the VAS diagnostic tool will help.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

I have a 2007 V8 FSI, does anyone know if it can 1.6 or 2.0? Thanks.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (geremy)*

can it be determined by VIN?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmm.... I swapped the RNS510 into my 07 GLI without issue... straight plug and play... 
You could possibly need some vag-com coding?? This is somewhat confusing


----------

